# :/



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

accept this is how its going to be for 6 months to a year


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

it's been almost 2 years


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------

